# Penn 750ss Spinning Reel



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Reel is in great working condition, good condition looks wise. Decal on each side have come off over the years but cosmetic only. Caught citation drum on this reel. Spooled with 20lb hi vis from Dan at Red Drum, 50lb shock. $60 cash. Prefer local sale, Sanford or Apex area, but will ship on buyers dime.

Thanks,

Jason


----------

